# Your Favourite Breed



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine has to be the Angora  :001_wub:

Whats yours?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Netherland Dwarf:001_tt1: :001_wub:

I love their tiny ears, big eyes, small size, and the fact that even fully grown they still look like a baby bunny.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Mini Rex, Dutch and English rabbits. Generally I find their temperaments are better than the dwarf breeds.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Frenchies!!! But I love Conti's aswell, I will own one someday!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> Mine has to be the Angora  :001_wub:
> 
> Whats yours?


I didn't even write my reason! :blushing:

Because their thick wooly fur fascinates me, If I had one, it would be a white one called Sheep


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I love all bunnies, but have a soft (pun intended  )spot for mini rex, especially in chinchilla :001_wub:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

It would have to be.....

Lionheads and lops for me. Would love a netherland dawf though.


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Contis 

They're funny, inquisitive and HUGE!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Frenchies!!! But I love Conti's aswell, I will own one someday!


Exactly the same!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Conti's (although their life span really puts me off ), Frenchies, germans, dutchies and rex.. I have a few other breeds that I love too but these are top of my list 



simplysardonic said:


> I love all bunnies, but have a soft (pun intended  )spot for mini rex, especially in chinchilla :001_wub:


Feeling very smug that I have given him nose rubs


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> *Conti's (although their life span really puts me off ),* Frenchies, germans, dutchies and rex.. I have a few other breeds that I love too but these are top of my list


Whats their average lifespan Bernie?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

kate_7590 said:


> Whats their average lifespan Bernie?


4-6 years, their hearts just aren't big enough to cope with the size of them


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> 4-6 years, their hearts just aren't big enough to cope with the size of them


Oh no  Benji


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I do love a Conti (but like Bernie says, their lifespan and problems are off putting...), I also love Dutches...and Lionheads...and Nethies...and Frenchies...and, well, all of them, really


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

SammyJo said:


> Mine has to be the Angora  :001_wub:
> 
> Whats yours?


Can I interest you in a little Buzz man?


















He's an Angora X, and utterly gorgeous (He's been shaved recently, so looks a bit funny  )

He is also waiting for a new home *Cough!*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

For me I would love to have a Black and Tan Belgian hare, black or black otter Rex, conti and a tri Dutch.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I have a soft spot for lops, any type. I love their chubby faces.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Can I interest you in a little Buzz man?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such bad influences on here!! I love it!! 

He is absolutely gorgeous!! 

As it happens I am thinking into another little bunny or two for my new set-up. I have been to my local rescue and am quite in love with a little blue eyed girl :blushing: Where is he based? x


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Smoke pearls, sables, squirrels, sussex & beiges 

Because theyre beautiful and british and rare and have the MOST amazing snuggly personalities ever

and to be honest 4-6 is a realy optimistic average for contis  i'd say 3-4 for far more acurate unless you find someone delibertly selecting for the smaller sizes.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

beckimoorcroft said:


> Smoke pearls, sables, squirrels, sussex & beiges
> 
> Because theyre beautiful and british and rare and have the MOST amazing snuggly personalities ever
> 
> and to be honest 4-6 is a realy optimistic average for contis  i'd say 3-4 for far more acurate unless you find someone delibertly selecting for the smaller sizes.


My friend has 3 Sussex- they're wonderful!! So cuddly and just beautiful! :001_wub:



SammyJo said:


> Such bad influences on here!! I love it!!
> 
> He is absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> As it happens I am thinking into another little bunny or two for my new set-up. I have been to my local rescue and am quite in love with a little blue eyed girl :blushing: Where is he based? x


He is in Manchester- if you follow the link in my siggy, there are contact details there.

We only do homechecks within an hour's drive, though, and he would preferably be a house bunny. We have another Angora X as well, whose fur isn't as high maintenance. And we had a full one in the summer- she was ace!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

beckimoorcroft said:


> Smoke pearls, sables, squirrels, sussex & beiges
> 
> Because theyre beautiful and british and rare and have the MOST amazing snuggly personalities ever
> 
> and to be honest 4-6 is a realy optimistic average for contis  i'd say 3-4 for far more acurate unless you find someone delibertly selecting for the smaller sizes.


Yes you're right I was being optimistic 
With Ann having a couple that made it to a good (for a conti) age I had them on my mind.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Frenchies are my all time fave, although i've never owned other breeds. 

But i love the personality and chunkiness of the frenchies, and i feel like they are almost more dog than they are bunny  

Also like the look of the rexes, so maybe i will own a couple of these one day, but i will always have frenchies around.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> My friend has 3 Sussex- they're wonderful!! So cuddly and just beautiful! :001_wub:
> 
> He is in Manchester- if you follow the link in my siggy, there are contact details there.
> 
> We only do homechecks within an hour's drive, though, and he would preferably be a house bunny. We have another Angora X as well, whose fur isn't as high maintenance. And we had a full one in the summer- she was ace!!


That's a shame, with a Siberian Husky, a Golden Retriever and 2 cats in the house a house bunny isn't an option for me (he would be Husky lunch)


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I have no experience of any other breed except giant mix breeds, so it has to be the giant mix.


----------



## geordiegaviino (Mar 26, 2010)

Though I only own a mixes breed I love the Giants such as flemish Giant and the continental


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

Not for their size, but their personality, I love netherland dwaves. I have a male nethie-lion head cross and a 3/4 flop 1/4 nethie cross (which means the stroppiness of a nethie, but you can't take her seriously with her ears in all directions!  ).

I am a huge fan of cross breeds though because I feel it mixes the gene pool a bit, making them healthier and they are a lot more unique.


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

I agree with the above, it has to be Nethies! They have such brilliant personalities and are a good size to cuddle too (Oscar just about tolerates this if he gets a treat after )


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I love all of bunnies...they are just so adorable creatures
Funky and Stuart are Netherlands and I love that breed mostly...they are very affectionate...saying that I have two English rabbits and they are all over us...kissing us...love spend time with us...my lops are not as friendly but they are females..male rabbits are just friendlier...still Netherlands are my favourite.


----------

